# count down -Ballito!!!



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah! time goes fast and i cant blieve that we will soon be heading for Ballito i have mixed feelings one thing for sure is iam gonna be free from the danish weather and on the other hand where to start from? possiabilites of cont`working as a state registered nurse? How to fit in and intergret in a new society where you dont know no body.....do any one have any suggestions on how? whats social life like in Ballito? i hope we will be invited for a bra....when we arrival.....we will be located just some few min from Ballito junction/shopping mall.....! by the way my hushand i will appreciate to receive any good or bad stories about our new city Ballito if they is any danish out there pls get in touch vi ses kom endelig forbi til et stk smørebrod!


----------

